# The track that got me a Netflix feature job!



## bengoss (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi guys, 
Wanted to share some good news with you and also tell you how important is to just share your music even though you know it’s not your best work. Someone will like it
I was asked to write couple of demos for an upcoming feature and guess what… the track I added just to got me the job.
I’ve attached it down bellow, would love to hear your thoughts.
All best,
Ben


----------



## José Herring (Feb 18, 2021)

bengoss said:


> Hi guys,
> Wanted to share some good news with you and also tell you how important is to just share your music even though you know it’s not your best work. Someone will like it
> I was asked to write couple of demos for an upcoming feature and guess what… the track I added just to got me the job.
> I’ve attached it down bellow, would love to hear your thoughts.
> ...


No need to get opinions from the peanut gallery on your music. Congrats on getting gig. Now go show them they made the right choice and knock it out of the park!


----------



## M_Helder (Feb 18, 2021)

Cheers, Ben!

Looking forward to hear the complete score.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Feb 18, 2021)

Awesome! Congrats on this opportunity!


----------



## IFM (Feb 18, 2021)

Congratz!


----------



## davidson (Feb 18, 2021)

Great track, great vibe! Congrats on the placement too.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 18, 2021)

that's the kind of story that keeps me writing<G>.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 18, 2021)

I think this track is great. It draws me in melodically, without shooting itself in the foot with overblown production. And it's not like it's _that_ simple, either. There's a lot of cool stuff in there.

Congrats!


----------



## Alchemedia (Feb 18, 2021)

Bravo!


----------



## Arbee (Feb 18, 2021)

Beautifully crafted and executed, emotive and powerful. Congrats!


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 18, 2021)

cool cool. let us know when it's released


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 18, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## BenG (Feb 18, 2021)

Awesome stuff and nice track!


----------



## Nate Johnson (Feb 18, 2021)

bengoss said:


> Hi guys,
> Wanted to share some good news with you and also tell you how important is to just share your music even though you know it’s not your best work. Someone will like it
> I was asked to write couple of demos for an upcoming feature and guess what… the track I added just to got me the job.
> I’ve attached it down bellow, would love to hear your thoughts.
> ...


Beautiful piece!

but ok, hotshot - how did you get into the position to be ‘asked to write a couple of demos for an upcoming feature’?

Seriously though, congrats!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 18, 2021)

Great music. Congrats!!!


----------



## Scalms (Feb 18, 2021)

bengoss said:


> Hi guys,
> Wanted to share some good news with you and also tell you how important is to just share your music even though you know it’s not your best work. Someone will like it
> I was asked to write couple of demos for an upcoming feature and guess what… the track I added just to got me the job.
> I’ve attached it down bellow, would love to hear your thoughts.
> ...


very well mixed too! please dish... what libraries did you use?


----------



## bengoss (Feb 19, 2021)

José Herring said:


> No need to get opinions from the peanut gallery on your music. Congrats on getting gig. Now go show them they made the right choice and knock it out of the park!


Lol 😆 
Don’t agree. I bet many people here could do much better job then me. This is the best composer’s forum out there, I’ve learned so much from this amazing community. It’s more like a chocolate almond gallery 😂
Will definitely do.
Best,
Ben


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 19, 2021)

Very nice! Congrats Ben, and in time let us know what show we need to watch, and NOT hit the Skip Intro button


----------



## gohrev (Feb 19, 2021)

It's a beautiful track, you deserved it. *CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 19, 2021)

Love it bro. I hope you feel like a million bucks. This made me extremely happy and proud for one of our own. Go, go GO!!!!


----------



## Markrs (Feb 19, 2021)

Sounds amazing, fantastic work and congrats on getting the job!


----------



## Illico (Feb 19, 2021)

bengoss said:


> Lol 😆
> Don’t agree. I bet many people here could do much better job then me. This is the best composer’s forum out there, I’ve learned so much from this amazing community. It’s more like a chocolate almond gallery 😂
> Will definitely do.
> Best,
> Ben


Your track sounds nice. You are right, there are great composers here. Difficulties are to always offer something of the same quality or better.


----------



## JEPA (Feb 19, 2021)

Congrats, very nice track and solid production!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 19, 2021)

Great track, great to hear you were succesfull


----------



## Paulogic (Feb 19, 2021)

yeah man !! Congrats !!!


----------



## Gingerbread (Feb 19, 2021)

Congratulations! Very nice stuff!

And the track even prominently included _woodwinds_ (!!!).....could this suggest the Great Return is soon at hand?


----------



## Gingerbread (Feb 19, 2021)

Just curious, what genre will the movie be?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 19, 2021)

Congratulations! Now live the dream!! Best wishes!


----------



## TimCox (Feb 19, 2021)

Wonderful. Deep orchestration, a fantastic "simple" melody, great build into the climax. Congratulations!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 19, 2021)

Nice track and congrats! I guess I'm curious what libraries you used esp for the flutes, how much elbow grease and how much was CCs vs regular mixing.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 19, 2021)

Congratulations! What a beautiful track,it evolves and builds in such a nice musical way.Great work!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks for sharing - your track is impressive. Good luck as the project moves forward.


----------



## bengoss (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks so much for the great comments and I’m very glad you enjoyed the cue 🙏🏻 It means a lot. 
Ben


----------



## artomatic (Feb 19, 2021)

Congrats on the Netflix gig. All the best!!


----------



## bengoss (Feb 22, 2021)

Scalms said:


> very well mixed too! please dish... what libraries did you use?


Sorry for late response. Thanks!
The original mix is actually in 4.0 quad, this is downgraded to stereo.
For strings I used and mostly use CSS, but in this case you won’t recognize them as I did huge coloring with Altiverb. Brass is mainly CB with some self made libraries. Flutes are from BW. Cinematic Rooms is the main reverb. Amazing reverb! Hope this helps. 
Ben


----------



## Kony (Feb 22, 2021)

Agree with all the previous comments - great track and really enjoyed it! Are you allowed to say what Netflix production it will be used on - or which production category (eg documentary, drama etc)?


----------



## Dirtgrain (Feb 22, 2021)

I love it--the motion around the arpeggio, the build up, the transitions, the instrumentation, the mix. Onward and upward.

(Disclaimer: not only am I a member of the Peanut Gallery; I'm the president.)


----------



## Scalms (Feb 22, 2021)

bengoss said:


> Sorry for late response. Thanks!
> The original mix is actually in 4.0 quad, this is downgraded to stereo.
> For strings I used and mostly use CSS, but in this case you won’t recognize them as I did huge coloring with Altiverb. Brass is mainly CB with some self made libraries. Flutes are from BW. Cinematic Rooms is the main reverb. Amazing reverb! Hope this helps.
> Ben


No worries!

awesome thanks for the info. I have 7th Heaven Pro (which I adore), will have to take a close look at Cinematic rooms now


----------

